# This weekend Pt hughes SA



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

Hey guys, i am putting this out there, i am going to be at Port Hughes this Friday through Monday, I am hoping for friendly seas because i am targetting some snapper and whiting, also eagle rays in the shallows on my SOL whoo hooo


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Nice one mate. Good luck with the conditions, would love to hear a report containing snapper :lol:. I'll have to join you down there one day, sounds like a top spot.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

yeah its a 10km paddle to where i wanna go, but it is only about 500m from shore, so i may be strapping a swag to the yak the night before and camp there


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

oh yeah and while im camping i am going to have some fun with rays and hopefully some sharks


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Yeah yeah rub it in a bit more why dont ya . You will have a top time even if you only land eagles all weekend.


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm 'angling' for a session in a mates stinkboat, but if that falls through I was thinking about travelling afar for something different on the Monday only. I could be tempted if you are about the place on Monday as the forecast at the moment is looking ideal.

If not, then I'll do something different such as targeting flathead at Lady Bay (near Normanville). I've heard stories about them there in the past.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

yep im there on monday, i may even head down to wallaroo one day to try and hook a kingy, been a few around there


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

fishnfreak said:


> yeah its a 10km paddle to where i wanna go, but it is only about 500m from shore, so i may be strapping a swag to the yak the night before and camp there


Good luck and make sure you let us all know how you go. I managed one brief session at Cape Elizabeth over the Xmas break but it was very disappointing. We got a couple of average KGW and a few small gar only - very slow considering the potential of that place and barely worth the effort. What area will you be paddling to? 10km seems a fair effort!


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

from the boatramp/jetty where i launch it is 10.something to cape elizabeth, where did you launch from


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

We launch at the Cape. I'd also consider launching at Coopers (the 'fire track') we used to call it, although at low tide there might be an effort to get the kayaks near the water. Another alternative of getting into good water quickly is the Gap.


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

For your info Rob, I won't be able to make it on Monday. I'll be fishing somewhere though....

Good luck!


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

luck back to you mate, i hope you make a dent in the population of whatever your targeting :lol:


----------

